# wie html in email einbinden?



## Bart Simpson (9. August 2003)

Hallo Leute

wie kann ich eine html, die auf einem ftp liegt, in eine email einbinden, so dass die mail dann diese Seite anzeigt?

Danke schonmal, Bart


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (9. August 2003)

Hi,
ohne dir eine verwertbare Lösung bieten zu können - nur mit HTML ist das wohl nicht machbar.


----------



## supersonix (10. August 2003)

weiß zwar nicht, ob ich das richtig verstehe, aber mit outlook express funktioniert das ganz einfach.

Nachrichten --> neue Nachricht mit --> Webseite


----------



## Bart Simpson (11. August 2003)

Danke dir, genauso funktionierts 

Nur wenn ich das als Briefpapier festlege wieder nicht mehr  gibts dafür ne Erklärung?

Bart


----------



## supersonix (11. August 2003)

wenn du die mail als webseite schickst, warum willst dann noch dieses briefpapier verwenden? mach doch die seite gleich so, wie sie aussehen soll.


----------



## Bart Simpson (11. August 2003)

...na weil ichs immer wieder verwenden will. da isses ja etwas umständlich immer wieder die url einfügen zu müssen.

Bart


----------



## Maximus (15. August 2003)

Also ich versende täglich Emails mit HTML Briefpapier. Einfach erstellen und dann unter Extras -> Optionen -> Email-Format -> Briefpapierauswahl auswählen. Dann hast Du immer den HTML-File aus Briefpapier und wenn Du es wechseln möchtest, dann kannst Du das Breifpapier auch immer unter Aktionen -> Neue Emailnachricht mit wechseln. 
Oder habe ich jetzt Deine Frage falsch verstanden?


----------



## Bart Simpson (15. August 2003)

nee nee, hast schon alles richtig verstanden, ich habs auch so gemacht, aber das outlook express merkt sich das dann nicht. allerdings hab ich die html auch nur, um eine kleine flashdatei zu laden. ansonsten is die html leer. diese flashdatei wird nun aber auch nicht bei jedem angezeigt, obwohl die das sich zb mit dem browser normal angucken können.
ich hab nicht den blassesten schimmer, was da wieder schief läuft.

***, Bart


----------

